# Top Knot: Tips & Tricks



## galaxie

I tried for the first time today to put Roscoe's bangs up in a top knot...and he let it stay that way for about an hour! LOL

Any tips or tricks for how to gather the hair, etc. and what types of hair ties work best? I used those little clear plastic ones that are supposed to be ouchless.

Here are some pics of my attempt...the third one is of the aftermath! LOL


----------



## alicelc

I don't have any tips but Roscoe looks good 
He seems to like it too (*smiling*)

My mom tied my hair up like that when I was younger...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I have been putting a top not in one of my shih tzus hair for years. Sadly I am a failure at my Hav's. I put one in to clean around his eyes within a hour or less he has it out!!!! His hair very fine so even putting it in REAL TIGHT dosn't work it is very easy to work its way out.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

LOVE the aftermath picture, too cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks for the chuckle on the aftermath! Too cute! 

I am beginning to think that the ponytails are just for picture taking and once the pictures are over, then it is back to reality!


----------



## rdanielle

So cute


----------



## rdanielle

I use the Goody's ouchless kid sized ones


----------



## trueblue

I have to re-do Santos topknot almost every day. The hair in the front seems to work its way loose, and then the topknot completely loses its reason for being there. I use the Goody ouchless bands too. They stay in, but the hair doesn't.

Does Roscoe like grooming? That's the one time Santos will NOT come to me...when he knows it's time to comb out his face and redo the ponytail. He hates it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

HavaneseSoon said:


> Thanks for the chuckle on the aftermath! Too cute!
> 
> I am beginning to think that the ponytails are just for picture taking and once the pictures are over, then it is back to reality!


That about sums it up Linda.

Love the aftermath picture !!

I typically use the terry cloth bands because I have used some ouchless rubber bands that caused some pretty bad matting. I did buy a bag of 1000 online (not supposed to cause matting). They work very well in Taylor's hair but not so much in my Havs.


----------



## karin117

There are some videos out there...













I have not found any for a havanese...maby time to make one???


----------



## karin117

And for to the the bows and elestics out...always cut them...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, how cute Roscoe is - what a happy little face! Love his hairdo and and how he 'modified' it!!

I get the 'professional braiding rubber bands, super stretch, soft and springy, snag free, will NOT break hair' (I think the brand says 'Proclaim' - the package is ripped) from a beauty supply store. They seem to work better than anything else I've tried. To get Augie's topknot to stay in and not flop down into his eyes within minutes, I do it like a French braid, not grabbing all the hair that I want in the topknot at once, but pulling in hair as I braid away from his forehead. I don't go for a very long distance. Wrap the rubber band around three times. And when cutting it out (using a round-tipped infant's fingernail scissors), one needs to BE SURE to just cut the rubber band and not get hold of any hair or you will get short wispy hairs left that won't go in the next time and just stick out weird. And, how do I know this?? Some attempts are definitely better than others. And sometimes, I must pull a hair tight or something as he will paw at it or rub his head on the ground. And this gets much easier as the hair grows longer. Maybe this is why people refer to him as 'she' on our walks! But it is the only way I have gotten it to stay in and I want to see his eyes.


----------



## kudo2u

I do my topknot a little different than most people, but it stays all day!

I do NOT leave it in overnight. When my hair is up in a ponytail for too long, it gives me a headache and just aches when I take it down. I figure our little pups are probably no different. Plus, if I put a new one in each morning and take it out each night, there is a good chance I won't get exactly the same "part" lines each day, which means less stress on individual strands of hair, so less chance of breaking due to being in the same position 24/7.

I pull mine up into a ponytail on top of the head like what you did, but then I use a rolling paper (like for permanents). I fold the rolling paper in half, then I wrap it into thirds around the ponytail (like you're making a burrito).

So now you have a ponytail sticking straight up, with a paper wrapped around it. Take the paper (with the hair in it) and fold it in half, toward the back of the head. 

THEN I put an ouchless band around the paper. The paper protects the hair, adds texture (since Tango's hair is so fine, a band would never stay in without the paper), and since it's folded in half, it's a lot thicker, as well. 

I hope that makes sense.

But Tango's topknot stays all day, every day, even when she's in daycare and running around with all of the other dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great tips on the pony tails! Love the videos too. About those wraps....can you buy a small quantity of them?

Don't know if I will ever put Dexter or Jack in pony tails, but you never know. I do like the idea of protecting their hair with the paper wraps.


----------



## CelesteE

Wow, I just tried the method used on the first video, and it really works! Rose has had her bow in for five hours now, and it isn't falling out at all. Plus, she has a pretty bow in her hair (which she usually pulled out in 5 minutes).


----------



## kudo2u

I've only found wraps in boxes of 100. However a box of 100 is less than $5 and lasts several months. Plus the box doesn't take up much room, so to me, it's worth not having the broken hair.

I actually cheated when I got Tango, and I went to a Maltese forum (sorry....). There is an AWESOME picture-by-picture tutorial there. This is exactly how I do Tango's bows. They stay in place all day, every day with no issues, no matter what she does during the day.

Although I will warn you, it took about 2-3 weeks of putting them in every day before I really got it down and could get them to look nice and stay put. So if you try this a few times and it doesn't work, don't get discouraged. It just took some practice.

Here's the tutorial:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great tips! 

Kudo2u can you put your name some place on your post, so we know your name? 

Did you know, you can change the "Senior Member" to your name, or you can post your name in your signature.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for the videos Karin - I am going to try it out on Abby since I haven't had much luck with her topknot so far!


----------



## ama0722

I sometimes do the dual top knot on my dogs as a poodle friend does that to her dog and it tends to last longer. While I dont think it looks as nice, I really do it during times where I don't want to have to fix it each day for example agility weekends. Here is Dash with the same "dualie" a few days later. He is a hot mess but I can still see his eyes!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Amanda, that's how I do Bentley's topknot. It does help it stay in a lot longer. Sometimes I triple band it but I don't see where that works any better, it just helps it not flop over.

Evye's topknot is to be pitied. She no longer has enough hair on her head to double band. I can see where it starts growing back in and the boys eat it and chew it as fast as it does.


----------



## ama0722

Sharlene- don't add a ACD puppy to the mix! I was protecting Dasher's back from autumn by making him wear clothing but she killed his head in like 3 bites! Grown maltese bites are a bit more forgiving. But Belle prefers Dasher's neck and beard. What is really gross is when the hair gets caught around her teeth!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I'm quite sure it's the Maltese doing all the hair damage. When I look at pictures pre-Taylor and post-Taylor, mystery solved. They go after her tail too. Some parts of her tail the hair is only like 3". I just found a big, long strand on the floor this morning that looks like it used to belong to her. Poor girl !!


----------



## mintchip

I love the look of the top knots but Oliver and Comet pull them out ASAP


----------



## Lina

I agree with the double top knot. That's all I ever use on Hitchcock and it can last for days. I know that not because I leave it in that long but because if I ever go out of town, my husband never takes it off, LOL! It's lasted a whole week before! It looks a bit lopsided but not too bad. Here's a very quick video of Hitch that my husband took while I was gone. This was 6 days after I put in the top knot:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/4500551536/

It really stays in with the double knot for me!  Here's a fresh one of him for you to see:










And he'd been playing in the snow the whole time too!


----------



## Evye's Mom

:bump::bump:

Does anyone know if braiding causes matting ? For kicks and grins, last night I braided Bentley's first pony and then held it in place with hair further back on his head. I really like it and it helps with the pom-pom look he usually has. But, if I find a tangled mess when I undo the braid, it may not be a good solution at all.


----------



## good buddy

Sharlene, I haven't tried braiding before. Amy does Posh's hair in braids and Katie at Moptop does braids sometimes too. Hopefully they will ring in and give you the answer. I like the look of braids, so maybe I will try it too!


----------



## KSC

Evye's Mom said:


> :bump::bump:
> 
> Does anyone know if braiding causes matting ? For kicks and grins, last night I braided Bentley's first pony and then held it in place with hair further back on his head. I really like it and it helps with the pom-pom look he usually has. But, if I find a tangled mess when I undo the braid, it may not be a good solution at all.


Um...and the pictures are...where? I'd love to see this cute new look!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sylvia, it's sort of messy right now after being in for about 16 hours. When I fix it tonight and he has a nice fresh braid, I'll take a picture. I just hope I don't have a knotted mess when I undo it.


----------



## KSC

Great - can't wait. Thanks Sharlene!


----------



## Leslie

I've put a French braid in Tori's hair a few times and there were no mats. I like the look of them on her. However, her hair is so fine that unless it's pretty wet (after bath, before blow dry) it's difficult to get it to cooperate and come out looking nice. She's due for a bath this weekend, if I have the time and remember I'll put one in, take a hoto: (assuming it looks decent) and post it.


----------



## clare

I love little Roscoe's face,first pic he looks not too sure about the new hair style .Second pic,he looks like he is learning to live with it!Third pic hurrah!! back to normal!!What a lovely little boy.


----------



## Evye's Mom

It's the best I could do. It's okay if you laugh. I did too. I do like it in spite of all it's inperfections. Hopefully I will get better with braids. He just had his face washed and not a happy camper.


----------



## KSC

AAAaaw Sharlene - the look on his face is to die for! I think the braid is sweet.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I should add there was no matting. When I snipped the rubber band it just fell apart. It actually came out better last night. I'll keep trying until I perfect it. If I hadn't had 2" cut off his pony he could have a wicked braid. I just never thought of it.


----------



## good buddy

I'm not laughing. It looks really nice!


----------



## Lele

I like him this way: hope I can send a photo!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I like that a lot too. Similar to how the groomer does it when she puts in the top knot. 

I have been doing the braid every day hoping to perfect it. The top knot seems to stay in much longer.


----------



## clare

Wow you are all so clever with your top knots etc!!Theres no way I could fix Dizzie's like that,mind you he is in a puppy cut just now.


----------



## Lele

Evye's Mom said:


> I like that a lot too. Similar to how the groomer does it when she puts in the top knot.
> 
> I have been doing the braid every day hoping to perfect it. The top knot seems to stay in much longer.


Thank you for liking him! 
Yes, the top knot is a must but never use your hands to divide the hair: a thick knitting needle can be of help. Part the hair in the middle first, than do each side above each eye, and the top at the end. Sorry for the broken English, but I cannot explain it better than this. Hope the pictures help. Good luck and be very careful NOT to damage the hair: cut the bands you use and so on...


----------



## good buddy

Lele, I like the look your boy has too. He has very very much like my Marley. I think my boy would look good in that style topknot too once his hair grows in a bit longer.  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Lele

good buddy said:


> Lele, I like the look your boy has too. He has very very much like my Marley. I think my boy would look good in that style topknot too once his hair grows in a bit longer.  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


Hi Christie, glad to be of some help. I have learned so much lurking this forum, that it's a pleasure to give something back! 
Pay attention at the gummy rings you buy: the good ones are made of natural rubber. They are very flexible and extend a long way. Avoid the plastic ones, those damage the hair.
Keep practising: you will get there!


----------



## galaxie

I gave up on tying it with bands because Roscoe will just tug on them, damaging his hair. I've been using those little claw clips, that way if he pulls it out it just slides through his hair instead of getting stuck!


----------



## Leslie

galaxie said:


> I gave up on tying it with bands because Roscoe will just tug on them, damaging his hair. I've been using those little claw clips, that way if he pulls it out it just slides through his hair instead of getting stuck!


I use claw clips for Tori, too. Just be careful with them. Here's a pic of an injury she got from one, that unfortunately became infected resulting in hair loss at the site  Not all of the hair grew back so, she's got a tiny bald spot (about the size of a pencil eraser). Interestingly, the hair that did grow back came in stark white!


----------



## good buddy

Ouchie! That looks like it must've hurt! I bet it broke your heart too when you saw it.  How strange is that, that the hair came back in all white?? I wonder if that's waht happened on Marley's nose? He has a tiny spot on his nose that I think the hair pulled out and it's now white as well.


----------



## Leslie

Christy~ It didn't seem to bother her all that much, which is why I didn't notice it until it was infected. The vet had me use antibiotic cream on it which cleared it up quickly. It did take quite awhile for the hair to come back, though. The picture was taken after the infection had been gone for a bit. 

I've heard others w/black dogs say that when they lost hair and it finally grew back it was white. I guess it's not that uncommon.


----------



## Evye's Mom

My G-daughter put her Barbie doll hair clip in Bentley's top knot. That night I had to unweave it out of his hair. :Cry: So far I have found the braid holds the top knot in much longer than any other method. And it's so cute when I take it out and he has all these braid kinks.


----------



## galaxie

Leslie said:


> I use claw clips for Tori, too. Just be careful with them. Here's a pic of an injury she got from one, that unfortunately became infected resulting in hair loss at the site  Not all of the hair grew back so, she's got a tiny bald spot (about the size of a pencil eraser). Interestingly, the hair that did grow back came in stark white!


Awww poor Tori! That is awful 
I only put the clips in Roscoe's hair during his training classes and when we go on walks. If we are just chilling at home, I let his bangs "hang free" lol


----------

